# Интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга



## Яна (5 Авг 2006)

Знает ли кто-нибудь об успешных методах лечения заболеваний спинного мозга? Поделитесь пожалуйста.


----------



## гоша (10 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Мне тоже интересен этот вопрос. Есть ли уже у Вас хоть какой-то ответ? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


----------



## Helen (11 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Если Вас интересует теоретическая информация об опухолях спинного мозга, (интрамедуллярных), то ее можно найти как в специальной литературе, так и на медицинских сайтах. Однако если интересует ситуация, непосредственно касающаяся определенного больного, то в каждом индивидуальном случае имеется много особенностей, и Вы можете задать более конкретный вопрос.

Вот в нескольких словах информация, касающаяся интрамедуллярных опухолей. 

Интрамедуллярные опухоли спинного мозга чаще бывают доброкачественными и обычно характеризуются развитием спинальных симптомов сверху вниз.

Диагностика проводится в нейрохирургических центрах и включает КТ, МРТ, исследование спинномозговой жидкости и ряд других специальных тестов. Решением вопросов диагностики и лечения, включая оперативное, занимается нейрохирург, нередко совместно с онкологом.

Чаще всего опухоли возможно удалить тотально (то есть полностью), нередко с полным восстановлением функций.


----------



## гоша (11 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Конкретно. Впервые диагноз интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга на уровне С2-С4 поставил профессор Михайловский в 1994 году (институт нейрохирургии г.Киев). 

Операцию делать не рекомендовал. С тех пор никак не лечился (был у разных народных целителей), живу полноценной жизнью (практически). С месяц назад решил проверить, в каком состоянии она (опухоль) сейчас. Сделал МРТ и снова поехал в институт (благо, живу в Киеве). 

Результат - С1-С7, рекомендации - от операции воздержаться, симптоматическое лечение, наблюдение у невропатолога. И все. Продолжаю жить обычной жизнью, работаю, вожу машину. Но хотелось бы все-таки, если есть как, лечится. Что делать?


----------



## Helen (12 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Оперативное лечение назначается в случае сдавления опухолью важных структур (спинной мозг, корешки), если же таковых симптомов нет (при оценке неврологического статуса неврологом), то оперативое лечение не показано.

Предоставьте, если возможно, результаты исследования, или полное описание с заключением.


----------



## гоша (15 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Томограмму, к сожалению, показать не смогу - нет сканера. Вот описание МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника - ось позвоночника от срединной линии не смещена,тела позвонков
 - по отношению друг к другу не смещены
 - конфигурация тел не нарушена
 - костные разрастания краевых отделов С4-С6
 Межпозвонковые диски
- высота межпозвонковых промежутков не снижена
- интенсивность сигнала от пульпозных ядер не снижена
- дорсальное пролабирование м/п дисков не определяются.
Дуральный мешок - просвет равномерный.

Спинной мозг - в проекции продолговатого мозга с распространением до уровня С7 определяется утолщение спинного мозга с кистозными включениями. Для определения степени доброкачественности процесса показано проведение исследования с контрастным усилением.

Заключение нейрохируорга института нейрохирургии - Оперативное вмешательство сопряжено с высокой степенью риска, в связи с чем б-ной в настоящее время от операции воздерживается. Рекомендовано симптоматическая терапия под наблюдением невропатолога по месту жительства.

К невропатологу я еще не попал, поэтому это все. Хелен, переведите, пожалуйста, все это на человеческий язык и напишите, что делать в моем конкретном случае. Заранее огромное спасибо!


----------



## Helen (16 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

В таких случаях показано как наблюдение невролога для оценки любых проявляющихся признаков, а так же - нейрохирурга, и 1 раз в год - томографическое исследование для наблюдения размеров кист, сравнения с предыдущими снимками.

В большинстве случаев подтверждается доброкачественность процесса, не наблюдается прогрессирования или оно очень медленное.

Обычно рекомендуется избегать провоцирующих факторов (травмы, переохлождение или перегревание, в том числе сауны, физиотерапия), и, если понадобится, симптоматическая терапия.


----------



## гоша (16 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Спасибо за ответ, Вы подтвердили рекомендации, о которых мне говорили раньше. А есть ли какие нибудь нетрадиционные методы борьбы с таким заболеванием? Может быть Вы знаете, где об этом можно узнать?


----------



## Helen (17 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

В таких случаях целесообразнее положиться на мед заповедь: "не навреди", и, если Вы решите применять какие-либо нетрадиционные методы, посоветуйтесь с нами или нейрохирургом, чтобы не нанести вред (особенно это касается различных стимуляторов роста, тепловых процедур).

Ряд клиник, применяющих методы нетрадиционной терапии, представлен в разделе о медицинских учреждениях.


----------



## гоша (17 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Спасибо, я посмотрю и обязательно попрошу у Вас консультации.


----------



## гоша (18 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

К сожаленю, пока ничего не нашел по своей проблеме. Будем искать!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Гоша! Не играйте с огнём, ища "нетрадиционные методы лечения"!!!!!!!
Стимульнёте рост опухолевого процесса - получите паралич ниже уровня поражения со всеми вытекающими последствиями...:confused:


----------



## гоша (21 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Вы  знаете, Игорь, я имею ввиду не что-то радикальное, типа массажа или иглоукалывания, а там сока картофельного попить или еще чего, надо же что-то делать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Это правильно... Картошка никому не навредит.


----------



## гоша (22 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Так вот было-бы интересно узнать, кто-нибудь избавился от такой болячки и как?

Потому что шутки шутками, а проблема не решается.


----------



## гоша (23 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Всех поздравляю с Праздником!


----------



## гоша (23 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Игорь! На чем специализируется Ваша клиника?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Заболевания позвоночника.


----------



## гоша (30 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Все? Разве тема исчерпана? Или никому уже нет дела до чужой беды? А кто-нибудь может подсказать что-такое GA-40 и с чем его едят?:confused:


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Авг 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Само собой... 
гляньте тут:http://www.immucor.ru/preparat.htm
И главное помнить - панацеи не существует. Всё в руках Господних.


----------



## гоша (6 Сен 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Интересно! Но что самое интересное - это их форум - он "мертвый"! А это наталкивает на грустные мысли - что это все ерунда! А за ссылку спасибо (хотя я и сам уже нашел).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Сен 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Гоша, не впадайте в тоску!!!
Опухоль ведь не растет. Наблюдайте и все будет ок. Онкология не терпит ноу-хау парамедицинскогго направления. Если кто-то, где-то, что-то принял и опухоль прошла, то это была не опухоль. Что-то очень похожее, но не опухоль. К сожалению, нож, химия, лучи на сегодняшнем этапе медицинской науки - единственные методы эффективного лечения.

Говорить об изобретении лекарства против опухолей в странах с катастрофическим положением в экономике, когда нет денег на отопление домов, как минимум забавно .(касательно GA-40).


----------



## гоша (28 Сен 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

С последним высказыванием полностью согласен ! Придеться наблюдаться. Сейчас оформляю группу - в будущем будет не лишне. Пока! Спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## гоша (8 Дек 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Посоветуйте кто-нибудь толкового невропатолога или нейрохирурга в Киеве, Унича П.П. не предлагайте, я у него был. Заранее благодарю всех откликнувшихся.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Дек 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

Нейрохирург Курилец Игорь Петрович.
Госпиталь СБУ, Киев, ул. Лыпська 11
т. 281-58-32


----------



## Кронмед (9 Дек 2006)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*



			
				Helen написал(а):
			
		

> Обычно рекомендуется избегать провоцирующих факторов (травмы, переохлождение или перегревание, в том числе сауны, физиотерапия), и..


И, как мне представляется, массаж! Ни,ни!!!:rolleyes:


----------



## коляныч (14 Дек 2007)

*интрамедулярная опухоль спинного мозга*

здравствуйте. перенёс 2 операции по удалению опухоли в шейном отделе позв. в 2003 и 2005гг. интересно можно ли на базе районной поликлиники пройти реабилитацию?


----------



## rivka (26 Апр 2012)

...а плавание противопоказано тоже?


----------



## Soldatka (25 Окт 2012)

Люди, здравствуйте!

10 лет на инвалидности и первый раз на форуме о позвоночнике....забавно

У меня тоже интрамедулярная опухоль можно сказать была! Со всеми вытекающими обстоятельствами: дикие боли, спастика в руках, давление 190/150-210/170  и руки практически не двигались. После ДТП диагноз звучит так: удаление опухоли-астроциттомы (22.01.2002 г.) на уровне L-1, L-2, D-11; Интрамедуллярная опухоль шейного отдела позвоночника; Верхний парапарез, нижняя параплегия с нарушением функции тазовых органов; Состояние после ламинэктомии.

Я не призываю лечиться также как и я!!! Все люди взрослые, каждый думает, решает сам, но с октября 2002 г. я принимаю АСД-фракция 2. Штука очень вонючая, горькая, но жутко полезная. У меня прошли боли в шее, голове, давление нормализовалось и самое главное двигаются руки а они не двигались 10 месяцев. Опухоль конечно никуда не исчезла, но чувствую я себя гораздо лучше!!! Мне предлагали и операцию, и лучевую терапию, но никакой гарантии, что после этих манипуляций я буду держать голову, разговаривать.
P.S. Изначально профессор Дорогов создал АСД для людей, это сейчас его применяют только лишь в ветеринарии


----------



## goog (15 Дек 2017)

В настоящее время многие медики склоняются к тому чтобы признать психо-соматическую природу возникновения раковых и даже доброкачественных опухолей. Ведь причина появления доброкачественных и злокачественных опухолей пока так и не найдена... Механизм появления рака не выявлен. В конце концов великая истина- "Все болезни от нервов" - касается и новообразований.


----------



## Муртаз Ольга (10 Апр 2018)

@гоша, Гоша,добрый день!
Можно к вам обратиться с вопросами?

@коляныч, как вы сейчас себя чувствуете?


----------



## Павлец (6 Июл 2018)

Мне сделали операцию 2 года назад, удалили интрамедулярную опухоль, после операции, практически не хожу, испытываю жуткие боли, проблема с мочеиспусканием, левая сторона спины не чувствует холод, онемевшая нога, постоянные судороги, не жизнь а рай, но и до операции не сильно ходила было ДТП, так что 5 лет не выхожу из дома, медикаменты боли не уберают, что только не колола и не пила, можно перечислять весь вечер.


----------



## Муртаз Ольга (23 Июл 2018)

@Павлец, добрый вечер, подскажите пож, а без операции нельзя было обойтись. У вас что конкретно было , какие размеры ... добро или злокач?

Ну а как вообще, что врачи говорят, будет улучшение, может физиотерапия какая то.  2 года из дома не выходите , вы с кем то живете, кто помогает?


----------

